# Update on Molly



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Ok vet said it looks like auto immune hemolytic anemia. Her blood levels are worse today than yesterday. Going to try to treat with steroids. Got to take her back Wednesday for more blood work. If she responds,she may have to take prednisone for 2months. If she doesn't respond,we may be talking chemotherapy. But we are hoping this works. She is not producing new red blood cells. She's only 8 years old y'all ,how do you deal with news like this?she said if we had to do chemo,it would be in pill form.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How often was she vaccinated? This is one of the chronic diseases caused by vaccine damage.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Sheila, I'm so sorry you are going through this with Molly. 
You are both in my thoughts and prayers.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> How often was she vaccinated? This is one of the chronic diseases caused by vaccine damage.


She was vaccinated as a baby and she had a really bad reaction. So my husband wouldn't let her have any more


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Sheila, I'm so sorry you are going through this with Molly.
> You are both in my thoughts and prayers.
> Please keep us posted.


Thank you so much


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

missydawn said:


> She was vaccinated as a baby and she had a really bad reaction. So my husband wouldn't let her have any more


Then I doubt its related to vaccine damage! I'm so sorry she (and you) are going through this. I hope the medication helps.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's a website with some really good information, I hope it helps.

Meisha's Hope; A guide to canine autoimmune hemolytic anemia


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope she is okay! My grandmother actually has a human version of this disease and has been on chemo pills for several months. Although she has some side effects, she is okay. I hope the same for Molly! Please keep us updated.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Here's a website with some really good information, I hope it helps.
> 
> Meisha's Hope; A guide to canine autoimmune hemolytic anemia


Thank you Tracey ,I gave faith that this prednisone will heal her up. Im going to look up this website. Thank you again. Vet said the prednisone usually works with this. She is eating though so that's good


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> I hope she is okay! My grandmother actually has a human version of this disease and has been on chemo pills for several months. Although she has some side effects, she is okay. I hope the same for Molly! Please keep us updated.


Thank you and I hope your Grand mother will do very good as well. Grand mothers are so special. I have faith,she is going to pull through this


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers your eay


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

You and sweet Molly is in my prayers. ((hugs)) from us!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, my goodness!

I will keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers.

Hopefully it is a good sign that she is eating for you.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry about the news. I wish all the best for Molly.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you everybody,I don't know how many of you believe in prayers,but my mama is going to get Molly a prayer cloth to wear.I BELIEVE IN THE POWER OF PRAYER!!!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorghum hear about Molly. I wish a speedy recovery for her. I do hope the pills work.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor little Molly...gentle hugs to her...I will keep her in my prayers.....keep us updated as we will be thinking of her :angel7:

( I firmly believe in the power of prayer, whenever Bella has been in trouble, prayers were being said for her from around the world....I take great comfort in knowing that... Never hurts to have them along with all the medical treatments )


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

nabi said:


> Poor little Molly...gentle hugs to her...I will keep her in my prayers.....keep us updated as we will be thinking of her :angel7:
> 
> ( I firmly believe in the power of prayer, whenever Bella has been in trouble, prayers were being said for her from around the world....I take great comfort in knowing that... Never hurts to have them along with all the medical treatments )


Thank you Kathleen,Prayer is such a big part of our lives.Prayers are how Maisey is here today!Gods hands were sure on her,as it will be for Molly too.Thank you again


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you every one for the prayers,will update you Wednesday.She's still acting like she doesn't have any energy.She ate tonight but was very hesitant.Sometimes now shes breathing a little hard.Maybe we shouldnt wait til Wednesday,but vet was trying to give the prednisone 5 days to work.But what caused this?Poor Molly


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

If it 'idiopathic' hemolytic anemia, it means there is no know cause. Just happens. I wish little Molly sucess in rebuilding her platelet count!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I will pray the prednisone works.


----------

